# Official RX200S sleeves



## brotiform (25/8/16)

Hi All

Looking for sleeves for my growing collection of RX200S' , however I don't want the thin slip on ones , but rather the authentic Rolo sleeves like we have seen for the DNA version , as pictured here :

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/reuleaux-dna-200-sleeve?variant=13673847491

Has anyone got , or which vendors at Vapecon will have? 

TIA
Grant


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/8/16)

I had the RX200 one from Sir Vape of the one in the link below and it was the original sleeve from Wismec:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/rx200s-silicone-sleeves


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/8/16)

I bought one for RS200X from sirvape yesterday...fits like a glove and has the jaybo writing on the fire button part of the cover so I think its authentic

This one is really thick

Check with them 2morrow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

